# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT with Clomid and Arimidex

## BR22

Hey guys,

About to start a 8 week 125 EOD Test Prop only cycle. My question is in regard to PCT. I am reading and hearing so much conflicting information. Some people tell me to do what others swear is terrible. So I'm finally just going to open the question up on here. I Have access to quality confirmed CLOMID and ARIMIDEX . 

What could I run with these two, for a good PCT?

Clomid what I seem to have gathered would work well is a simple 50/50/50/50

Just looking for a straight up answer to a solid PCT using CLOMID and ARIMIDEX.

Thanks a lot!

----------


## BR22

Bump

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hey guys,
> 
> About to start a 8 week 125 EOD Test Prop only cycle. My question is in regard to PCT. I am reading and hearing so much conflicting information. Some people tell me to do what others swear is terrible. So I'm finally just going to open the question up on here. I Have access to quality confirmed CLOMID and ARIMIDEX . 
> 
> What could I run with these two, for a good PCT?
> 
> Clomid what I seem to have gathered would work well is a simple 50/50/50/50
> 
> Just looking for a straight up answer to a solid PCT using CLOMID and ARIMIDEX.
> ...


Run your Arimidex on cycle, not in PCT, @ .25eod to start and titrate up or down as needed. 

Clomid is used in PCT. Amounts you have are fine. 

Add nolva to PCT. And hCG on cycle.

----------


## kingcali

have u started pinning yet? if so how are ur results coming?

----------


## clarky.

Hi br22 use ur ai on cycle and nolva / clomid for pct. I personally have not used clomid because i could not get it when i done my first cycle about a year ago. I recovered fine with just nolva so i just stick with that if u read up on them nolva is by far the best but clomid has its place too.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

run AI during cycle to the start of PCT then just Clomid .
I DO rec Tamox/clomid combo though for PCT. 
but just Clomi is fine.

its a short cycle though I would not worry.
I would have rec'd 12wks min but thats just me.

----------


## Lemonada8

AI and clomid isnt great for a PCT.

as its been said above, use the AI during cycle and then for PCT use Clomid and Nolva. 

ALso use HCG on cycle to make recovery better

----------

